# Camera Phobia



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought I would take some new pictures of Lexie and Krystal. 

These are the results....they lay down on me...

You have got to be kidding, Mom. I do not want my picture taken...










Mom, I'm chilling. Put the camera up, please.









Are most malts camera shy?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww are you kidding me...those are great shots!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 
99.9 percent of mine, are either of their little butts, or with their head down.


Your babies are beautiful :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, beautiful shots and oh my gosh....your babies are adorable!!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Martha, those are great shots..Dunno what you're talking about. :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub2: your babies are so beautiful


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

LMAO, Daisy runs at the sight of the pink flashy box!! When she is too lazy to run, she will turn her head at the first sign of the flash or red light showing before the pic is taken. I literally have to bribe her with treats or make a weird noise to get her back to looking at me, lol.

Those pictures are great. Your babies are beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Lexie and Krystal are too cute!!! :wub: 

I use treats and make lots of weird noises like a crazy person. Mine give me this "not again" look, when I break out the camera. Although, I think my Canon Rebel makes capturing cuter moments, even easier since it doesn't take as long to actually take the picture!!! With my Canon Elph by the time it would take the picture, Maggie would running toward me or Abbie would be walking away, lol.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Those pics are adorable! Bonbon either closes her eyes, turns her head away, or both! I think I need a faster camera...


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 11 2009, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703706


> Lexie and Krystal are too cute!!! :wub:
> 
> I use treats and make lots of weird noises like a crazy person. Mine give me this "not again" look, when I break out the camera. Although, I think my Canon Rebel makes capturing cuter moments, even easier since it doesn't take as long to actually take the picture!!! With my Canon Elph by the time it would take the picture, Maggie would running toward me or Abbie would be walking away, lol. [/B]


I have a Canon Powershot. Yes. They do that...by the time the camera takes the picture they have moved.... I will have to look at one of the Canon Rebel....Thanks for your suggestions. Your girls are so pretty.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Awwwwww, they are adorable, Martha! :wub2: 

My girls don't lay down for the camera, they run (or bark). Gracie loves to bark as soon as I snap a pic of her. :smrofl:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 11 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703706


> I think my Canon Rebel makes capturing cuter moments, even easier since it doesn't take as long to actually take the picture!!! With my Canon Elph by the time it would take the picture, Maggie would running toward me or Abbie would be walking away, lol. [/B]


That's why I got a Canon Rebel a couple years ago. I wanted to get pics of something other than puppy butts as they were running away. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A digital SLR camera is the only thing to use when taking pictures of dogs and kids!!!! 
I love my Canon Rebel. A bright place where the flash isn't needed works wonders too because sometimes the flash bothers them. OH and TREATS can work miracles!!!! :thumbsup: 

Although I must say, they are pretty nice pictures you took...


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Those pix are adorable. This is common not only with malts but with all dogs. Its like a strange object is staring at them, this can be very threatening to dogs.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Martha, the pics are adorable............What if your little one turns their back on you and will not turn around!!! I get very frustrated. CeeCee is thinking,"Here comes that crazy woman again and I am just going to ignore her!!!!!" ...........and she does!!! I desperately need to change my siggy because I am getting tired of looking at it but it is sooooooo much trouble!!!! I love your new siggy!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

As long as I have treats in my hand, Boo & Hannah aren't going anywhere.  Hannah is pretty bad about laying down or sitting though. She will rarely stand for pictures. I don't have to worry much about having a slow camera with her. Boo is a whole different story.  I think your photos are cute.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

The girls are adorable :wub: :wub: 
I get ellie and angelo to sit for pictures by using treats and making lots of funny noises, yet I can tell by their faces that they aren't at all happy with it.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

The girls look GORGEOUS Martha! :wub:


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

Martha, you are doing a great job. The shutter speed delay is rally hard to deal with when the subjects are dogs and kids. I had a Rebel and now have a 40D and really like it. As you can see that still may not solve my problem as I don't ever post any pictures of the girls on here. Mostly because I never get anything good. So you are really doing well.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lexie & Krystal are adorable. Those are good pictures. Most of mine show Dixie with her eyes shut b/c she can tell when the flash is coming and hates it. I too hate the delay in the shutter speed. Treats and funny noises just get me a "What do you think, I'm stupid?" look. Your pictures came out great.


----------



## nykaferret (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jan 11 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703668


> I thought I would take some new pictures of Lexie and Krystal.
> 
> These are the results....they lay down on me...
> 
> ...


My baby is very camera shy I try to get her to look at me and she turns her head the other way the only way I can get het is to not let her see the camera (very difficult) So I know exactly what you mean..I think those pics are awesome though..Very cute furbaby. :biggrin:


----------

